# Vaginal Discharge in 9 month old baby girl



## Claudine

Worried that my little girl might have an infection.  Noticed a yellow/green discharge on her nappy this morning and she was off her food at lunch.  No temperature, just grumpy.  She's woken up early morning with a very dirty nappy for at least the last month and I wonder that's the cause (not being cleaned as carefully as she should have been  ).

Weaning has been so difficult - I think she's still taking too much milk as her stools are never solid (I'm still breastfeeding, though we'd got down to 3 feeds a day)

Tried the NHS helpline but it's only taking urgent calls.


----------



## jeanette

Hiya

Any discharge should always be reviewed by a GP..if its an infection then he/she will need to prescribe treatment.

Let me know how you get on

Jxx


----------



## Claudine

Hi Jeanette

Thanks for your reply.

Oddly there was nothing further in the afternoon so I tried to forget about it as nothing seemed to be the matter with her.

Today there was a small streak again in her nappy but I just can't seem to work out where it's coming from (I really don't think it's from her bottom but maybe I'm wrong).

Will try to get in to see doc tomorrow just in case.


----------

